# How To Use The Built-In Card Reader of your Laptops



## marvelousprashant (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of you might be knowing this already. But still I am writing this so that it might be helpful to some first-time users.

Introduction : 
Most of the laptops in market today have a card reader. If you read the full specifications you'll see something like "6-in-1 card reader" or "9-in-1 card reader". In this tutorial I'll tell you how to use the care reader to "read" MicroSD Cards. 
MicroSD cards are simply the memory cards in your phones. The question arises why do we need a card reader. Suppose you are transferring 1GB of songs from your laptop to your phone or vice versa. Plugging your phone via USB will take a lot of time. However card readers are much faster in doing the same job. 
There are USB card readers that allow you to plug in memory cards using USB ports but why buy a card reader when you already have one.

Requirements :
MicroSD card obviously 
Micro SD adapter

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lDh4ZmUrwCc/TrfPRIfZWDI/AAAAAAAAAmQ/1JbZvhe1q7U/s640/07112011074.jpg​
_(MicroSD adapters come bundled along with MicroSD cards. If you don't have one go to any shop that deals in phones or accessories and get one. It will not cost you more than 20bucks)​_
How To
There is a small slot on the adapter to insert the SD card. Put the SD caard in the slot. Next, find the card reader slot in your laptop and insert the SD adapter inside. Boom, you are done. Open My Computer and you will your memory card icon  I've attached images to help you in case you have any doubt.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7OW4KkNVV7M/TrfQsi__4qI/AAAAAAAAAmo/8yG3T14hOSU/s640/07112011079.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-l0MNST2Tk9E/TrfQk_YaBhI/AAAAAAAAAmg/zUHEyL6-C_k/s640/07112011080.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3378m3-DFbI/TrfR7Iz6JDI/AAAAAAAAAnA/ptW4gL05TiU/s640/07112011085.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/--r41zsW8vv0/TrfSPXT8jxI/AAAAAAAAAnI/MzLNmjfGfYM/s640/07112011086.jpg​
Read Only Switch
Some adapters come with a tiny switch that lets you protect the data on the SD card. Sliding the switch enables read only mode so that nothing can be deleted or added to your card. You can only browse and copy contents i this mode.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-VKhnz2YSSvM/TrfO6o8iyUI/AAAAAAAAAmA/cC-_Z9wuZOA/s640/07112011076.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kECe8zfDVxQ/TrfQEXzwXiI/AAAAAAAAAmY/C1vlTdjCH40/s640/07112011078.jpg​


----------



## joy.das.jd (Nov 10, 2011)

One little suggestion mate. when done with transferring with all data, you cannot or rather should not "safely remove the card reader"  or else the card reader would be removed from the PC till next logon. Rather one should right click on the "eject" command on the card card and then remove the memory card.


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 10, 2011)

^^
That didn't happen with me when i clicked on the option to safely remove the card


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the nice Tutorial


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

I want to use Micro SD card as a ready boost for enhancing the speed of laptop. However whenever i Select the card, it says its not good enought for  ready boost. anyone help?


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

bhvm said:


> I want to use Micro SD card as a ready boost for enhancing the speed of laptop. However whenever i Select the card, it says its not good enought for  ready boost. anyone help?



The read/write speed of your memory card is not high enough for ready boost. You need at least a USB 3.0 PD for ready boost. I guess even an SDHC or SDXC card will work if you wanna use your memory card reader.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2014)

a tutorial for this too?? 

but, nice tutorial


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Images seem to be gone,  [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION].

May be you could re-upload them if you have them somewhere.


----------

